# Italy: Fattore Amico and Greenstop24



## clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi

Has anyone bought / used either of these which give access to farms and the like ... similar to France Passion? Any issues or would you recommend either?

Travelling until January down and up Italy and would like a change from some of the sostas, which are often noisy car parks.

Many thanks
Katherine


----------

